# Les Paul Standard Faded



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm in discussion with someone about buying a Gibson Les Paul Standard, who claims it is a "50's Faded" (it looks like a faded in the pics I saw).

When I enquired about the age, he told me it was made in 2011 and the serial number he gave me confirms that.
I thought the Les Paul Standard Faded production ended well before 2011.

I'm not really Les Paul knowledgeable, but this sounds little weird to me.

Were the Standard Faded produced up to 2011?
Is there a "different" model called the 50's faded?

Or am I confused ;-)

Any help/advice appreciated.

Gizmo


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I would bet it's one of the Long & McQuade 1 of 300 Faded Honeyburst Traditionals. Is the model number LP5FHBNH1? If it is then that is what it is, they made them in 2011 and 2012 and I would bet for this year as well but they will be 2013's. Gibson stopped making faded Standards but for the L&M Gibson month special sale every April they made 300 Faded Traditionals that had the very same model number as the old Faded Standards. Weird eh. I have a 2012 Faded Honeyburst Traditional, one of the L&M ones and she is a great guitar. They kind of have a Cult following. They sold new for 1599.00 and I've seen them as high as 2000 and as low as 1000 bucks on Kijiji.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks TA462, that makes sense, although the fact that he actually advertised it as a Les Paul Standard had me confused.

Anyone know of the differences between the Standard and the Trad faded?

For example, this one has a 2 piece back, which to me sounds like a downgrade.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know on the Standards you could get a 50s or a 60s style neck, the Traditionals only came with the 50's style. The Standards also had covered pickups, the Trads don't.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Aha. This one has uncovered zebras…so that would mean its a Trad I guess.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, all the 2011's and 12's I've seen had the uncovered Zebras. Here is mine.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

That's just what it looks like!

When I replied to his ad, it said "Standard", so I think now that he's asking too much at $1800 for a Trad.

Rideski had one up for sale a few months ago and I checked it out. Really nice and much more reasonably priced, the neck was just a little small for me unfortunately so I sadly had to pass on it.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Another vote for a Traditional faded. The only other possiblity was a 50's or 60's studio tribute in faded honey burst but those came with P90s and you said this one has the uncovered zebras.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, definitely convinced now that its a Trad.
Lots of info on the web that I've discovered that talks about Gibson not releasing a new model number for the Trads…causing endless confusion.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

When I first bought mine I didn't have know idea what it was. I thought it might have been a Standard because of the Model number but was told it was a Traditional from the L&M sales guy. There is one on Kijiji for sale if your interested.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ts-guitars-Gibson-Les-Paul-W0QQAdIdZ564005210


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

L&M has a few of those special faded traditionals in their system that they can bring in from other stores for you...there's 2 that I know about and they're at $1350


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooof, never thought of that!

Gonna check. Hope they're 50's neck.

Thanks for this



DrHook said:


> L&M has a few of those special faded traditionals in their system that they can bring in from other stores for you...there's 2 that I know about and they're at $1350


- - - Updated - - -

Can't find them in the L&M system
Searched on faded and traditional but no luck…where did you see them Please?



DrHook said:


> L&M has a few of those special faded traditionals in their system that they can bring in from other stores for you...there's 2 that I know about and they're at $1350


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks TA462, that makes sense, although the fact that he actually advertised it as a Les Paul Standard had me confused.
> 
> Anyone know of the differences between the Standard and the Trad faded?
> 
> For example, this one has a 2 piece back, which to me sounds like a downgrade.


i think (just speculating) that if it's not a trans finish custom
shop, gibsons are 2pc (3 if it's a solid finish).


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> Ooof, never thought of that! Can't find them in the L&M system
> Searched on faded and traditional but no luck…where did you see them Please?


I sent Gizmo a PM but then thought for anyone else looking....go to the deal center, then pick local store specials....narrow the product range to guitars...then the price range...
or...click this link 
http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=ss&DepartmentsID=5&PriceRangeFilter=1000-1500


----------

